# Venison Brats



## cbrhunter (Mar 27, 2010)

I was going to take a shot at making some venison Brats today and use Rytek's Brat recipe. Couple of questions - has anyone used this recipe for venison brats and if so did you or would you recommend any modifications/tweaks? what ratio of venison/pork did you use?

Thanks!


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 27, 2010)

I have never used the recipe but have made venison brats for several years now and we use a 50/50 mix of venison/pork but you don't need that much pork at all if you don't want to. If you are looking for the min amount of pork to add I would go roughly 2/3 venison and 1/3 pork. Some get pork with a pretty high fat content since the venison has no fat but we like to get very lean pork and that is another reason we mix 50/50 so we don't have to get the fatty stuff.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Mar 29, 2010)

I find all of his recipes could use a little more fat than he recommends. But that's me.


----------



## lakeeriearms (Nov 27, 2011)

same quest. i just made them w/ lems backwoods brat mix, put into casings but thats all it says to do, fridge and use w/ in 4 days? do i just pan fry them that way, can i now freeze them, they are raw, but i really want to smoke them i think, if so, what temp and how long? thanks


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 27, 2011)

lakeeriearms said:


> same quest. i just made them w/ lems backwoods brat mix, put into casings but thats all it says to do, fridge and use w/ in 4 days? do i just pan fry them that way, can i now freeze them, they are raw, but i really want to smoke them i think, if so, what temp and how long? thanks




Did you package come with cure in it? If it came with cure it will  be fine to some them but if it doesn't have cure in them you need to follow the 40-140 degree internal temp rule for them to be safe. If you aren't going to use them right away freeze  them for later.


----------

